# Northern Chinese cuisine cookbook?



## agp (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a few Chinese cookbooks I got from Amazon, and all of them are on Southern Chinese/Cantonese cuisine. Which me, as a born northerner, do not like. At all. Can anyone recommend a legitimate cookbook for northern Chinese cuisine?


----------



## echerub (Aug 28, 2013)

My wife is a Beijinger, and I would also love to find something in English for northern cuisine... but so far no such luck. She just looks for stuff on Youtube. She does her searches typing in Chinese. Lots of videos, apparently.

I'm Cantonese myself so I have to disagree about southern food being no good


----------



## pitonboy (Aug 28, 2013)

try Florence Lin's Complete Book of Chinese Noodles, Dumplings, and Breads. A fair amount of this is Northern Chinese. It may be oop but well worth some of the recipes that will remind you of your dear mother...


----------



## harlock0083 (Aug 30, 2013)

agp said:


> I have a few Chinese cookbooks I got from Amazon, and all of them are on Southern Chinese/Cantonese cuisine. Which me, as a born northerner, do not like. At all. Can anyone recommend a legitimate cookbook for northern Chinese cuisine?



As a southerner I find your remark offensive. :justkidding:


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 30, 2013)

Dunno if this helps, but there is one for sale on Amazon called the Northern Chinese Cookbook. I would also maybe look at a title called Northern Chinese Favorites and Pei Mei's Chinese cookbook.


----------

